# A Big Trouble! Unpaid Enforcement Order!



## ipsunny1993 (Dec 5, 2018)

I have been to Australia for a one year Working holiday in 2016.

I did buy a car in NSW and sold it to an Australian man before I moved to South Australia.
And that man is not honest, he promised me that he would go to Road Maritime Services to transfer the car under his name.
But he Actually did NOT.


Later my friend told me that she received a letter, and it was about unpaid Enforcement Order (Red Traffic Arrow), 
but at that time (I received the letter), 
I had already went back to my original country.

(But unfortunately I was still in Australia when he Proceed through the RED LIGHT, so cannot use absence to be the proof) I wanted to call for police, but it is impossible to let them trust me while I was on the phone calling from a foreign country.

And now that I checked that the car has been transferred (as I found the Rego is renewed)

Therefore, I would like to ask a few questions:

1. Did he has to pay the fines when he transferred the car (pay for his own fault)

2. If not, am I being WANTED in Australia?

3. Is that possible that the police trust me if I buy a ticket and come in person to Australia and explain the issue.

4. Is there any suggestions on what can I do now?

Thank you very much for your opinion


----------

